# how do I access my last year's UBER earnings so I can file my taxes?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

is it easily imported to whatever tax filing software that I use (Taxact)? I do file my own taxes.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

I did a search on - Uber 1099 - in my email. gives directions from there.


----------

